# Norcal High School Cycling opening



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Another Big Growth Year for NorCal High School Cycling League | Mountain Bike Review

Who is going? Can you take tons of photos and report on the event?

I think I can make it with kids in tow.

fc


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2006)

Slightly off topic. I remember reading about one of the former high school state champion that trains in demo during the wknd, 2 laps each time...rides a specialized...Think the first name is John??

Anyone know who I am talking about? Trying to find out more info about this rider.

On a side note. Wish I had the support back then like the kids have these days.


----------



## maleonardphi (May 19, 2006)

John Bennett? He races for the California Giant Strawberries team.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*League Opener*



francois said:


> Another Big Growth Year for NorCal High School Cycling League | Mountain Bike Review
> 
> Who is going? Can you take tons of photos and report on the event?
> 
> ...


Woohoo will be there in support for 18 of the Casa High team from Petaluma! :thumbsup:


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Gonna be there with our first ever race. Introducing the VHS Dirt Dogs! :drumroll:


----------



## norcalruckus (May 18, 2005)

*bbq*

Haha,,,,you guys beat me to my post!!! I will be there. We will be the team with the BEST bbq in the pit area!

Its a great event put on by a great league. Hope to see lots of MTBR members there!!!!


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll be there.


----------



## fat.tires (Sep 18, 2005)

I'll be there with the Novato and San Marin teams.

Here we go!!!


----------



## redhawk (Nov 9, 2009)

Go Miners!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

It's great to see the developement of support for the NorCal League on this site. Just remember that the most important thing is fun.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

We're starting a High School - Collegiate - NICA Forum btw.

I'll do it tomorrow.

fc


----------



## norcalruckus (May 18, 2005)

*good idea*

Great idea Francois!!!


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I spent the morning helping set the course. The Poison Oak is budding HARD right now. Make sure you bring your Technu.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Metamorphic said:


> I spent the morning helping set the course. The Poison Oak is budding HARD right now. Make sure you bring your Technu.


OMG, get some first time racers a huge dose of poison oak. Sounds like a recipe for disaster.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, I am going tomorrow! What time should I get there? I'll bring 5 cameras.

Who else is going to be there?

fc


----------



## mtnbecky (Feb 5, 2004)

francois said:


> Ok, I am going tomorrow! What time should I get there? I'll bring 5 cameras.
> 
> Who else is going to be there?
> 
> fc


I'll be warming up my Varsity Girls for El Cerrito HS pretty early...we're hoping to get there by 7 or 8. Then...I'll be sweeping Varsity Boys race which starts around 1 p.m. Francis, get there by 9 to set up for the start on the beach. It'll be sooooo rad! Be sure to bring cowbells along with all those cameras! Go NICA/Go Norcal! yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

francois said:


> We're starting a High School - Collegiate - NICA Forum btw.
> 
> I'll do it tomorrow.
> 
> fc


Great idea :thumbsup:

I'll be helping at the Trojan's compound. I'll keep an eye out for mtbr-ers.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

francois said:


> We're starting a High School - Collegiate - NICA Forum btw.
> 
> I'll do it tomorrow.
> 
> fc


Serious? Verycool.

Washington is rolling into its second season, first race in March with 3 to follow. Twice as many as the first season. The venues are more evenly distributed throughout the state this year and in fact, we're hosting a race here in my hometown. There are 3 teams from our region of the state where there was only one last season. Two are sanctioned HS club teams while the third is a composite team. I figure there will be close to 60%-70% more student-racers statewide this season over last.

More states joining...more kids getting involved in organized cycling...more adults stepping up to coach and ride lead. Good stuff.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

francois said:


> Ok, I am going tomorrow! What time should I get there? I'll bring 5 cameras.
> 
> Who else is going to be there?
> 
> fc


I think the first heats start at 10. IIWY, I'd get there at least an hour ahead of time so you'll have time to park, and ride to a scenic or interesting spot on the trail. Longer if you're going to socialize.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Get there early and tour the paddock area if you really want to see what this NorCal thingy is all about. You will be amazed. Walk around, watch and listen. Soak it up.

The racing is just kids pedaling hard; it is only the icing an a truely great cake that is so much more involved.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

koo. I'll bring a Pliny for every coach I see.

fc


----------



## Empty_Beer (Dec 19, 2007)

francois said:


> koo. I'll bring a Pliny for every coach I see.
> 
> fc


I've never had a Pliny. I've never had the honor of meeting you...

Remember the Trojans/Spartans!!!!









p.s. It's a high school event... perhaps we drink beer "off campus"


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

francois said:


> koo. I'll bring a Pliny for every coach I see.
> 
> fc


Awesome! After, there are a few coaches that will be doing shuttle runs in Auburn. You should join if you can.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Live from the site ... 600 racers









---
I am here: https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=38.742957,-121.197005


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

francois said:


> Live from the site ... 600 racers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


francois, nice seeing you out there. Thanks for the Pliney. I will just now be enjoying it to drown my sorrow after breaking my bike on a post ride shuttle run...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

jeng said:


> francois, nice seeing you out there. Thanks for the Pliney. I will just now be enjoying it to drown my sorrow after breaking my bike on a post ride shuttle run...


This is you?

Photo by JVH.

fc


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

francois said:


> This is you?
> 
> Photo by JVH.
> 
> fc


This thread is not about my bike this thread is about this.... (such and awesome day)


----------



## Praxis Works (May 10, 2011)

Such a fun day! Great to see all the racers and coaches out there rocking those trails. I LOVE that course and our GBK Santa Cruz team looks forward to it every year. 

-Adam H. 
GBK Santa Cruz Head Coach


----------



## pgoes (Nov 15, 2011)

francois said:


> Live from the site ... 600 racers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fat.tires (Sep 18, 2005)

*Awesome start of the Norcal season*

Proud of all the kids, and even more so of my daughter.

This was her first race and she found the 3rd step of the podium in girls Sophomore.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Those big groups of boys had quite the rodeo on that first turn.


----------



## grover (Apr 14, 2004)

We took our new HS team out for their first race and it was awesome. The people were great, the racing was great, the weather was great. I am so jealous that we didn't have this type of stuff when I was a kid. My daughter rode her first race with the girls JV team. Crashed twice and popped her chain off, but got back on and finished mid-pack. Came home with a few scrapes and a number plate along with a ton of new found confidence. This is awesome. Next race is in Montery. Be there!!!


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Bad start management.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

grover said:


> We took our new HS team out for their first race. Came home with a few scrapes and a number plate along with a ton of new found confidence.


Congratulations on the first race. Remember this one; this is the true value of NorCal, not the Podium.


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

Are you subtley trying to bump a year old post?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Bump.


----------

